# Aderkennzeichnung bindent vorgeschrieben



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Verordnung das Aderkennzeichnung bindent vorgeschreibt :?:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2006)

Tja.... wie so vieles in dieser Welt natürlich nicht. Die Norm spricht nicht von einer Aderkennzeichnung sondern von einer eindeutigen Indendifizierung der Adern.
Wie du das löst ist dein Problem  :shock:


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
tja da gibt es mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten, ist bekannt, nur wie bekomme ich einen Lieferanten einer Anlage dazu sich daran zu halten :?: Wo steht diese Norm.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2006)

Tja. Am besten indem du vor Auftragsvergabe deine Wünsche dem Lieferanten mitteilst. Hinterher ist es immer mit Ärger und Kosten verbunden so etwas nachzurüsten.

Wo das genau steht weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Ich hab das mal irgendwann gegoogelt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
leider werden vom Einkauf nicht gefragt welche FU's welche SPS oder sonstige Wünsche, hauptsache billig, hinterher ist das Geheule groß wenn jede Menge Ersatzteile auf Halde gelegt werden müssen, weil von manchen Herstrellern hat ja noch nichts.


----------



## Znarf (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wir als Lieferant sind an Lastenhefte gebunden, die der Käufer uns vorschreibt. Natürlich versuchen wir Sonderwünsche Kostenneutral zu realisieren. Gibt es keine speziellen Wünsche bauen wir unseren Standard, der aber eigentlich wie ich finde ziemlich gut ist. (Bin ja auch dafür verantworlich  )

Gruß

Znarf

P.S. Diesen Beitrag habe ich editiert


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
als Instandhalter sehe ich das etwas anders, die Aderbeschriftung erleichtert das Leben um einiges, aber gibt es nun eine Norm die das vorschreibt? Ich bin der Meinung 2003 ist das bindent geworden.


----------



## knabi (28 Januar 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, daß es da eine Vorschrift gibt. Die Norm spricht von eindeutigen Zielkennzeichen auf beiden Seiten der Leitung/des Kabels. Eine eindeutige Aderbezeichnung zur Klemmleiste ist Sache eines Pflichtenheftes.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2006)

Soweit ich weiß ist gibt es keine bindene vorschrift allerdings ist irgendwo in den unendlichen regeln mal was von "eindeutiger zielkenzeichnung" zu lesen.

Mittlerweile beschriften wir bei großen anlagen jede einzelne Ader mit diesen merkwürdigen kleinen Schildchen. Wohl aufwendig erleichtert dem Instandhalter die Arbeit aber ungemein. Ist ja sonst schnell passiert das ein motor auf einmal links anstatt rechts läuf nach einem Bauteil wechsel. Und so ist halt an jeder Ader ein Schildchen mit z.B 13  14  oder 1,2,3


----------

